# Rotational noise after clutch job



## mikex921 (Mar 21, 2014)

12v vr6 in a mk2 jetta. Just pulled the trans and replaced the clutch, pressure plate, throw out bearing, and clutch fork. Also did new clutch cable, actuator (arm the cable pulls on). Everything's back together and running however I can hear a rotational whirring noise when pedal is released and in neutral. When pedal is pushed in noise goes away. Throwout bearing is new and was lubed. I thought that might be it? Is there anything I should be worried about or might this go away after a bit


----------

